# What you do when on a 1-10 day vacation



## Froglet54 (Jan 17, 2013)

1 Get a friend to watch them
2 Put in a producing culture
3 Feed a ton flys


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

None of the above? I guess feed heavily before you leave? Healthy and well fed frogs should be able to handle 10 days without being fed, especially if the tank is well seeded with microfauna.

My bigger concern personally would be temp and humidity.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

I was having a temperature concern when thinking about a 4 day vacation in July. Thankfully, I found a thermostat wall plug-in that when I plug my AC in, it'll turn on to cool off the room if it gets too hot. As far as humidity, Not sure what I'm going to do there.


----------



## zach77 (Feb 8, 2012)

The difference between 1 and 10 days can be huge depending on husbandry. Having someone knowledgeable that can at least check in and react to common issues during the vacation would give you a lot of peace of mind.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Luckily my father in law is retired and stays at the house when we go on vacation..


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm with hypostatic on this one.. my fat frogs would probably benefit from a ten day cleanse... 
& I wouldn't be too worried with humidity either, my tanks have plenty of water in the false bottom to keep them going over a ten day, or shorter vacation. I imagine most tanks that have been established for a short period of time would be about the same.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

I agree with these guys, 7-10 days is no problem for well fed frogs. Feed em good before you leave and they'll be fine. Longer than that, you might want to find a frogsitter. 

I have made some very small fly cultures in that past that I would place in the viv for long trips. Make sure it starts to produce just before you go. Just be careful, because you'll come home to some real porkers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I would be worried about froglets, who may not have as much weight on them to last 7 days as an adult would. Young frogs I think could definitely benefit from extra feedings, even if it's just every 2-3 days.
I have a friend or neighbor come to feed frogs and other pets while away, but I'm sure most of mine could go for longer if needed.
Bryan


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

I've been experimenting leaving a smaller culture started about 3-4 days earlier in the tank with great success. I put a third of the media I normally would, give the flies 3-4 days to reproduce then place the container into the tank. The flies get gobbled up immediately. Within a few days the frogs are feasting on larvae. In another 2-3 days the culture produces significantly less since frogs have eaten most of the larvae. Some larvae drop into the tank and morph into ff. I've been doing this with melanos with great results. I have been supplementing with dusted hydei once per week but there is a constant supply of melanos for them. 

Since my vacation will be for 8 days and I've been running the experiment for ten days now, I consider it a success. 

I do agree that well fed frogs can survive 7 days with good microfauna population. I tried this because I do have younger froglets and don't have anyone close to me willing to "do bugs and frogs". Lol.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

I have been away for 4 days at a clip. I feed heavy the day
I leave and had no problems. My next trip will be for 7 days
And I plan on making smaller cultures and leaving them in
The tank. Temperature is controlled by a thermostat. Also my
Humidifier hold about a gallon of water each and they last at least
A week. All tanks have mist nozzles and false bottoms.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I like to use 40z mini cultures. I use 1 Tablespoon of repashy to two tablespoons of boiling water. Let it sit overnight to cool, open them and wipe excess moisture from the sides.

Add the flies and let them drop eggs for three days. If you leave them in any longer they will suffocate. Drop them in your vivs and you will see larva within a couple of days. 

I like using the mini cultures because I can add as little as one to a thumbnail tank and as many as four to a Tinc tank, full of adults. Easy and gives them a constant food source.

I usually comes home to eggs.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

frogfreak said:


> I like to use 40z mini cultures. I use 1 Tablespoon of repashy to two tablespoons of boiling water. Let it sit overnight to cool, open them and wipe excess moisture from the sides.
> 
> Add the flies and let them drop eggs for three days. If you leave them in any longer they will suffocate. Drop them in your vivs and you will see larva within a couple of days.
> 
> ...


you poke holes right?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

goof901 said:


> you poke holes right?


Nope, the lids will crack. That's why I said three days max. They're little gas chambers.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Glenn I have a s..ton of those little containers and lids and never thought to use them. Kudos. Your idea is bad ass. I'm going to start trying it. Thanks for the idea


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

GP dynamite said:


> Glenn I have a s..ton of those little containers and lids and never thought to use them. Kudos. Your idea is bad ass. I'm going to start trying it. Thanks for the idea



No problemo, Ed! I like to share things that I find work for me.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Just wondering on the 4oz containers... Could you not take a small paperclip and heat up one end and melt a few very small holes through the top preventing it from cracking? Not sure if this would even be needed, but I guess having a little air exchange would allow you to leave the flies in a little longer if need be. Unless in the three day time there are plenty of eggs laid already. Just wondering


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

JoshsDragonz said:


> Just wondering on the 4oz containers... Could you not take a small paperclip and heat up one end and melt a few very small holes through the top preventing it from cracking? Not sure if this would even be needed, but I guess having a little air exchange would allow you to leave the flies in a little longer if need be. Unless in the three day time there are plenty of eggs laid already. Just wondering


For sure you could. I make tons and don't have the patience.


----------



## Froglet54 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks Everyone (sorry on the late reply)

My tank is fully shut with water in the false bottom (No vents I open it fully every once in a while) so no problem on humidity

And now I have tads so I got someone to watch everything


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I make a special supply of FF cx's prior to leaving....enough for one per tank.

For me that is 100+ tanks, so I have be prepared to ramp up production for the month prior to leaving, so I can make 100 cxs 2 weeks out.

I also make up 25 cx, the day b/f I go, so they will be ready when I return to restart my FF production.

1/2 banana in each and every viv prior to leaving also.

I put the lights on a 1/2 cycle to cut down on heat/etc.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

sports_doc said:


> I make a special supply of FF cx's prior to leaving....enough for one per tank.
> 
> For me that is 100+ tanks, so I have be prepared to ramp up production for the month prior to leaving, so I can make 100 cxs 2 weeks out.
> 
> ...


What's a cx? Culture?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Firawen said:


> What's a cx? Culture?


Yes (10 characters)


----------

